

Should I list all of my work history on my resume? - skcin7

Fellow hackers, coming out of college I was told to make my resume a single page long. I complied and therefore could only fit my most recent three tech related employers/internships on my resume. At what point should I abandon this idea and put all of my technology related work history? Would it be a disservice to me to list everything, even if it could be several pages long? For the record, I have about two years of experience.<p>I've also been thinking about dedicating an entire page to a table that lists all of the languages I have experience in along with the expertise of my knowledge for each.<p>I realize there are no "rules" for resumes. The only rule is whatever gets the attention of a potential employer. You can do whatever you want. However I was hoping for your opinions/philosophies based on your own experience about what best works. Thank you.
======
YoAdrian
After 15 years in corporate web development, the rules are these:

1\. Put it in MS-Word format.

2\. Keep it simple: outline what you did, with what technologies and how long
you were there.

3\. Be honest: Don't say you're a 9 out of 10 with some programming language
when you're a 3. The techs on the interviews will destroy you.

Your resume is going to get parsed into a database, and recruiters will be
picking out keywords related to jobs they need to fill. They'll barely glance
at what you actually did, that's left to the hiring manager if you make it
that far.

My resume is 3 pages long (maybe 4) and I still list my tech jobs in college,
but only those that relate to my current career.

